# Norco Accessoires



## AlbertFat (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Gibt es eigentlich Norco Accessoires in Deutschland zu kaufen? Ich habe noch nie welche gesehen, finde das aber sehr schade, da ich großer Norcofan bin! Egal ob Kleidung oder irgendwelche kleinen Extras - gibt es irgendetwas?


Danke! Gruß


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Juni 2012)

AlbertFat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich Norco Accessoires in Deutschland zu kaufen? Ich habe noch nie welche gesehen, finde das aber sehr schade, da ich großer Norcofan bin! Egal ob Kleidung oder irgendwelche kleinen Extras - gibt es irgendetwas?
> 
> ...



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Mir geht genauso.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich melde auch mal Interesse an!


----------



## pixxelbiker (5. Juni 2012)

ich hab ebenfalls interesse


----------



## Indian Summer (8. Juni 2012)

Karsten sollte sich in Kürze deswegen melden.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## AlbertFat (9. Juni 2012)

Okay


----------



## JKanzinger (10. Juni 2012)

AlbertFat schrieb:


> Okay



direkt drunter geht's ums gleiche  wie wärs wenn norco DE/AUS den IBC Norco Fahrern nen team Jersey spendiert?  (nicht ernst gemeint!)


----------



## AlbertFat (10. Juni 2012)

> direkt drunter geht's ums gleiche  wie wärs wenn norco DE/AUS den IBC Norco Fahrern nen team Jersey spendiert?  (nicht ernst gemeint!)



Wäre aber ne geile Idee  Wie lange dauerts noch, bis wir hier die gespannt erwartete antwort bekommen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juni 2012)

AlbertFat schrieb:


> Wäre aber ne geile Idee  Wie lange dauerts noch, bis wir hier die gespannt erwartete antwort bekommen?



So wie es aussieht noch sehr lange


----------



## AlbertFat (14. Juni 2012)

> So wie es aussieht noch sehr lange



aber warum? die frage ist doch eigentlich nicht so schwer zu beantworten oder?


----------



## norco (15. Juni 2012)

Tatsächlich haben wir momentan nicht mehr als Kataloge und Sticker zu bieten. T-Shirts sind in Planung. Einen verbindlichen Termin gibt es leider noch nicht.

Katalog-/Stickeranforderungen bitte per eMail an [email protected] .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlbertFat (15. Juni 2012)

schade, hab ich schonmal gemacht! darf ich nochmal bestellen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Januar 2013)

So Kinner´s, ich war heute bei meinem Norco-Händler und der hat mir die gerade eingetroffenen T-shirt´s gezeigt. Habe mir sofort eins mitgenommen.

Werde noch ein Foto machen und dann hier reinsetzen.

Grüße MIcha


----------



## NoX_Rider (1. Februar 2013)

Gute Sache mit dem T-shirt, allerdings hab ich schon 3 mal eine Stickeranfrage an Norco gesendet und nie antwort bekommen, denke nicht das das mit dem T-Shirt anders verlaufen wird....


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Februar 2013)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> Gute Sache mit dem T-shirt, allerdings hab ich schon 3 mal eine Stickeranfrage an Norco gesendet und nie antwort bekommen, denke nicht das das mit dem T-Shirt anders verlaufen wird....



Melde dich einfach hier:

http://www.bike-area-cologne.com/

Der hat und will jetzt nochmal bestellen.

Grüße Micha

Ps. Verstehe nicht das du keine Aufkleber bekommst. Ich habe recht schnell welche geschickt bekommen.


----------



## madre (1. Februar 2013)

Ah danke für die Info , da ich da mein Rad ja auch bestellt habe werde ich mal nachfragen ob er mir eins zurücklegt  Foto wäre trotzdem cool


----------



## NoX_Rider (1. Februar 2013)

super, danke für den Tip ! Hat dir Norco geantwortet oder hast du einfach nur die Sticker bekommen ? 
Wo liegt das T-shirt preislich? 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Februar 2013)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> super, danke für den Tip ! Hat dir Norco geantwortet oder hast du einfach nur die Sticker bekommen ?
> Wo liegt das T-shirt preislich?
> 
> Grüße



Ich habe 25 ,- Euro bezahlt. Fühlt sich aber gut an. Ich denke die Quali ist ok. 
Nein ich habe keine Antwort bekommen sondern nur einen Katalog mit Stickern

Grüße


----------

